# Good Friday - Woody Point or Scarb?



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

where are you launching from lazy?

Cheers Tez.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck with that one guys. Afraid I have to work.

I use the wind and wave page all the time, but I find that "Murphy's graph creep" sets in and messes things up, by the time the forecast day arrives!

I have yet to see the occasion where Murphy moves things the way I want, and gives me a good day, on a day when I can get out.

Yes there are fish around at low tide....and all things are possible in the area.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I am hoping to fish Margate/woody point friday morning i will be launching from the Margate Ramp quite early what time are you looking to get on the water.
John


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I am hoping to launch around 4-4.30am so that I can fish the rocks close in before the boat traffic shuts the fish down and then probably fish a little wider what were you thinking with regards to fishing I am open to suggestions. I am probably bait fishing but will have a light rod and some sp's with me.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
count me in let me know what time & place you's are putting in & i will be there.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I might go for a paddle out there tomorrow, so I'll let you know if anythings about.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm thinking of setting of from queens beach boat ramp at about 5/5:30.
No use beeing out there in the dark.
I'll start off about 400mtrs straight out on the first patch of rubble and slowly drift toward the beacons in the Scarborough reef area as there should still be some Spottie macks or Bluefin hanging around after last weeks southerly winds.
There have been some sizeable squire and sweetlip in the past few weeks.Worth a go!!!!!
Cheers Tez.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I will see you there at around 4-4.30. Cant wait.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Went out this morning, in 10 - 15 knot S.Easters on the last of the incoming tide, to the reef off Margate. Brought on board a nice 41 cm squire, using my new little 6lb outfit, a lot of fun. Sent down the same gulp again and got hit by a big ugly cat fish (jeeze they can slobber) managed to get my hook back again, and back in went said catfish.
That was it as soon as the tide stopped running, no more bites.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I will put in at Queens beach as the rest of the place will be full with what is going on i will be there about 430 / 5.oo am.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe you could work your up to Queens from Margate it is only 2-3km.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> We could but I've only been Yaking for one week and would like to hold off on having a heart attack for the moment.
> 
> Seabreeze still looking good when i checked before work.


Come on scott no pain no gain..... :lol:

You probably find that Queens is a better option, if you dont want to do a lot of paddling.
The reefs from from Margate are further apart than they are at Scarborough.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I am now only 50/50 to make it as I have to head up to Towoomba tonight and may not be able to get back.Sorry


----------

